# Rollie why the fuck is my thread closed?



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

Rollie, I feel I need to make you aware of how bad this makes you look.








[h=2]Now had it stayed open:[/h] 



Originally Posted by *srh88*  
the newbs need fab, hes always pokin through the newbie area and he got good info too... plus we got an angry shaggy on the loose



thats what im talking bout.. the only time he gets into trouble with the mods is when he tries to defend some newbee from brutal bitch attacks... 

*reggaerican*
or when he gets trolled and tormented by those that would like to see him banned because his name was used in some negative fashion by some mod ​ 


I don't know about this? what's up?


----------



## april (Jul 29, 2012)

Ahh no drama so u need to make some eh muffin 

How does any of this concern u? 

Maybe try a pm when u want to address admin 

None of what u posted makes the site look bad, only members


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 29, 2012)

lol......................


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 29, 2012)

This is as good a time for a streak as any.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

[h=1]Rollie, I cannot find where all these guidelines are? I posted what I found in the closed thread but now I am trying to pm a member and informed he has lost that privilege due to spamming... I find that to be quite out of character for this member so I try to find the spamming rule and got: 




Marijuana Growing FAQ
[/h] Here you can find answers to questions about how the board works. Use the links or search box below to find your way around.

The administrator may have enabled referrals, which allows you to be credited for any new users you invite to the forum.
You gain referrals by promoting Marijuana Growing using your unique referral link. The link you should use as your referral link is this:
_https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?referrerid=428878_
Each time someone follows this link to Marijuana Growing and registers as a new member, your referral count will be incremented by one. The number of referrals you have can be viewed in your profile.
Your administrator will have more information on any prizes or rewards that may be given out for referrals. Please be courteous when promoting Marijuana Growing by not spamming other web sites with your referral link just to gain referrals.



 In order to fully utilize the abilities of this forum, the administrator will probably require that you register as a member. Registration is free, and allows you to do the following: 

Post new threads
Reply to other peoples' threads
Edit your posts
Receive email notification of replies to posts and threads you specify
Send private messages to other members
Enter events in the forum calendar
Set up a 'buddy-list' to quickly see which of your friends are currently online
 To register, you will need to specify a username and password, and a valid email address. Entering your email address will not leave you open to 'spam', as you can choose to hide your email address, and messages sent to you via email do not reveal your address to the sender in any case. (To verify this, you can try sending an email message to another user.) The administrator may have configured the forum to send you the final part of the registration process by email, so ensure that the email address you provide is valid and working.

If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provides consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process. 


[h=2]Lost Passwords[/h] *I forgot my password. What can I do?*
If you forget your password, you can click on the 'Forgotten Your Password' link. This will appear on any page that requires you to fill in your password.
This link brings up a page where you should enter your registered email address. An email will be sent to that address shortly, with instructions for resetting your password.
Since passwords are encrypted, there is no way to resend your original password. This option provides you with the ability to reset your password.
You must be able to receive emails to your registered email address for this to work. You may need to check your spam filters and folder if you do not see this email in a few minutes.



[h=2]Registration[/h] The administrator will probably require you to register in order to use all the features of the forum. Being registered gives you an identity on the board, a fixed username on all messages you post and an online public profile.
Registration is free (unless otherwise specified), and offers an extended range of features, including:


Posting new threads
Replying to other peoples' threads
Editing your posts
Receiving email notification of replies to posts and threads you specify
Sending private messages to other members
Creating albums of pictures and comment on others' pictures
Adding events to the forum calendar
Setting up a 'contact list' to quickly see which of your friends are online.
 *How do I register?*
You register by clicking on the 'Register' link near the top of the page. You will be asked to choose a user name, password and enter a valid email address. In addition there will be some other fields to which you will be invited to respond. Some will be mandatory while others are optional. Once this is complete you will either be fully registered, or in some cases you may have to click on a link in an 'activation email' sent to your email address. Once you have done this you will be registered.
Note that entering your email address will not leave you open to 'spam', as you can choose to hide it from other board users. You'll probably be able to allow other registered users to contact you via email, but the system won't display your email address to them unless you give permission.
If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provide consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process.



[h=3]Search FAQ[/h]  Search Word or Words: 
 Search In: 

 Search Titles Only
 Search in both FAQ item titles and text
 Select this option if you would like your search to look in the text of FAQ items as well as their titles.

 Show only FAQ items that contain... 

 Any words
 All words
 Complete phrase
 Select an option here to specify how you would like your search query to be treated. 'Any words' will return the most numerous but possibly least relevant results, while 'Complete phrase' will return only results that contain exactly what you are searching for.










​


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)

I see this thread moooving ...
... mooooving ...

to Site Support ...
cn


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 29, 2012)

She's quite fit, I'd tap that. Couldn't from behind though, I'd be lucky to get the tip in .....


----------



## halfloaf (Jul 29, 2012)

sad very sad this thread is a big fail


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)

... she's Bear Sized. cn


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 29, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Rollie, I feel I need to make you aware of how bad this makes you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're making us girls look bad mellow


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Rollie, I feel I need to make you aware of how bad this makes you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you actually are on my side for this?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

april said:


> Ahh no drama so u need to make some eh muffin
> 
> How does any of this concern u?
> 
> ...


I am not the one creating the drama. I am obviously a  at deducing the line between personal attack and a non personal attack and if you *don't* feel I get close enough to that line to be wondering, please tell me and I will stop my worrying. I believe that this concerns the entire site, also I dislike such matters being discussed behind closed doors it can lead to misunderstandings. It concerns me as I am a member of this site. *Also, it was my fucking thread closed, how does my thread being closed not concern me? * I would like to know what constitutes a personal attack as well as where I can go and read all this on my own so not to be accused of starting drama.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

And please do not call me muffin, it boils my blood same as when I am called honey or babe.


----------



## halfloaf (Jul 29, 2012)

somone got there nickers in a twist?


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 29, 2012)

In case you were not aware this is a privately owned site, this isn't freedumb land.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> somone got there nickers in a twist?


mellowfarmer is just tryin to understand the rules, we got mellows thread closed, sorry mellow... for doing some We The People type shit.. so mellow doesnt get what really happened, they deleted the thread mellow started


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)

srh88 said:


> mellowfarmer is just tryin to understand the rules, we got mellows thread closed, sorry mellow... for doing some We The People type shit.. so mellow doesnt get what really happened, they deleted the thread mellow started


The one with the scissors. She did it. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

srh88 said:


> lol you actually are on my side for this?


srh88 when I _get sides_ the author of the post plays no part in the decision. Also, I have no hate towards you, to be honest I can only think of one member, whom is a troll and not a part of any of this discussion, that comes close and that is because of their hate of cannabis on a cannabis grow forum.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

thread got deleted because it was stupid and pointless. period.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> thread got deleted because it was stupid and pointless. period.


I would appreciate such statements to be backed with reasons please.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YUEAjS3urfA]http://youtu.be/YUEAjS3urfA[/video]


----------



## obijohn (Jul 29, 2012)

Jesus, get a fucking life


----------



## halfloaf (Jul 29, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Jesus, get a fucking life


It whent well with your avitar looks like he is saying it lol.


----------



## lime73 (Jul 29, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Rollie, I feel I need to make you aware of how bad this makes you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they don't like it when people question their authority...and rules...only attracts trouble.

and is this thread really about fab and what was said ???? if so than all posts that were posted towards"fab",should, also be included here! 

...seems its ok for people with "power" to break the rules...nothing seems to happens to them.....but soon as regular members questions it .....they are now in the hotseat!!! wtf


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

lime73 said:


> they don't like it when people question their authority...and rules...only attracts trouble.
> 
> and is this thread really about fab and what was said ???? if so than all posts that were posted towards"fab",should, also be included here!
> 
> ...seems its ok for people with "power" to break the rules...nothing seems to happens to them.....but soon as regular members questions it .....they are now in the hotseat!!! wtf







Yo. post them!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 29, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Jesus, get a fucking life


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 29, 2012)

Mellow, why are you whining again? What's the point of all this?


----------



## halfloaf (Jul 29, 2012)

It has not a thing to do with power only people acting like well like cowards over the net giving people shit when we are all stoners ind if we had to meet them we would be to stoned to do shit but say manana [tomorrow] as that is when we do things its always tomorrow.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 29, 2012)

*&#8203;THREAd CLOSED*


----------



## lime73 (Jul 29, 2012)

wtf was fab even mentioned in a topic when he did not even post....and by a mod? *#24*

now ive seen it before and know why fab is pissed...and why he gets trolled by so many, especially when mods are talking about him and bringing the "unwanted" attention on him! ...so then he defends himself and bam! now he's in the hotseat! whatever........ this is the kinda shit that just starts all the drama and bullshit


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 29, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Rollie, I feel I need to make you aware of how bad this makes you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really now my name is being used to make an example.. well its all good it was for a good cause if you ask me...
lost of people know me for always being possitive and trying my best to help out others and also trying to be a peace keeper and not a instigator. But everyone has there limits..
as far as getting that thread closed that was not my intention and it would have happened with or without me.. I only meant to bring attention to how unfair it is that fab is always geting the blame for stuff he hardly ever starts.... 
anyways I said my peace to chiceh in a pm how she took it I will never know, but whats done is done....
bottom line.. its time to move on to a more productive topic.. try to focus your energy on something green and stop being so meen to others... 
peace and love yall 
cheers~reggae


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 29, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> *Rollie, I cannot find where all these guidelines are? I posted what I found in the closed thread but now I am trying to pm a member and informed he has lost that privilege due to spamming... I find that to be quite out of character for this member so I try to find the spamming rule and got:
> 
> 
> 
> *


* who are you trying to pm? maybe they just modified their settings so they can't receive messages. *


----------



## F A B (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;ldsJ0laYn6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldsJ0laYn6s&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## RollupRick (Jul 29, 2012)

............................................pppppst...


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

lime73 said:


> wtf was fab even mentioned in a topic when he did not even post....and by a mod? *#24*
> 
> now ive seen it before and know why fab is pissed...and why he gets trolled by so many, especially when mods are talking about him and bringing the "unwanted" attention on him! ...so then he defends himself and bam! now he's in the hotseat! whatever........ this is the kinda shit that just starts all the drama and bullshit


Good point, I didn't even know he was on Rollie's shit list till then. That certainly makes the site not the members look bad imo -hey how'd you do that cool 24 link?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

RollupRick said:


> ............................................pppppst...
> 
> View attachment 2274286


No one made them come.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> really now my name is being used to make an example.. well its all good it was for a good cause if you ask me...
> lost of people know me for always being possitive and trying my best to help out others and also trying to be a peace keeper and not a instigator. But everyone has there limits..
> as far as getting that thread closed that was not my intention and it would have happened with or without me.. I only meant to bring attention to how unfair it is that fab is always geting the blame for stuff he hardly ever starts....
> anyways I said my peace to chiceh in a pm how she took it I will never know, but whats done is done....
> ...


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make an example of you at all I just wanted to continue my thread because of that issue and I'm sick of all the avoidance tactics that get played when a thread contains uncomfortable material. I don't even know what posts got it closed just that there were _too many personal attacks. 

_


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 30, 2012)

well there were a few people saying crap like fuck the mods and stuff like that.. It was getting bad.. thats why I pm'd her cause right or wrong I dont like anyone getting attacked like that..
also when I said try to focus your energy on something green and not meen. that was meant for the world as a whole not pointed at you in any way..


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> well there were a few people saying crap like fuck the mods and stuff like that.. It was getting bad.. thats why I pm'd her cause right or wrong I dont like anyone getting attacked like that..
> also when I said try to focus your energy on something green and not meen. that was meant for the world as a whole not pointed at you in any way..


Thanks, I hoped so! But Yo, there's personal attacks just a flying around here as we speak on a certain unnamed thread which are clear and obvious personal attacks and I need to go smoke some mellow herb.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Good point, I didn't even know he was on Rollie's shit list till then.


since when did rollie ever have a shit list?? you guys are too much spreading rumours like it was facts.....smh.... the only reason chiceh said to go ask Fab was because fab was a mod before and he got de-modded because of his own doing. chiceh said it jokingly.


and it's the members that make this site whatever it looks to be. not the site. the site is just a platform for us to use. if fab was on a shit list like you say, he'd be banned. along with many others.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2012)

Who fucking cares anyway? It's not a popularity contest, it's a cannabis forum.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Thanks, I hoped so! But Yo, there's personal attacks just a flying around here as we speak on a certain unnamed thread which are clear and obvious personal attacks and I need to go smoke some mellow herb.


well cheers to you mellow enjoy your smoke and try to keep kool..


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Who fucking cares anyway? It's not a popularity contest, it's a cannabis forum.


You do obviously. And no, it is not a popularity contest do you think I'm doing this to become popular?  with a thread no one gives a fuck about?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> You do obviously. And no, it is not a popularity contest do you think I'm doing this to become popular?  with a thread no one gives a fuck about?


Naw, but I wonder why you whine for rules and equality in judgement...Just do your business here, and don't worry about what the fuck the rest of us are doing...You don't like injustice, tough. You think the moddding is one-sided, or inadequate? Big whoop. Come here, have fun, post grows, shoot the shit in toke n talk...Whatever you wanna do here...But who do you think you're "fighting" for right now? Are you like some irritable ambassador for the whipping boys of RIU?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, but I wonder why you whine for rules and equality in judgement...Just do your business here, and don't worry about what the fuck the rest of us are doing...You don't like injustice, tough. You think the moddding is one-sided, or inadequate? Big whoop. Come here, have fun, post grows, shoot the shit in toke n talk...Whatever you wanna do here...But who do you think you're "fighting" for right now? Are you like some irritable ambassador for the whipping boys of RIU?


Where did I say a word about mods? If you think I was then what's that say about what you think is unequal on this site. How is one to do proper business when they are not on a fair playing field? I think I am pretty much the only one Not Fighting on here lets see..




mysunnyboy said:


> you're making us girls look bad mellow





halfloaf said:


> somone got there nickers in a twist?





Balzac89 said:


> In case you were not aware this is a privately owned site, this isn't freedumb land.





FresnoFarmer said:


> thread got deleted because it was stupid and pointless. period.





obijohn said:


> Jesus, get a fucking life





Metasynth said:


> Mellow, why are you whining again? What's the point of all this?





RollupRick said:


> ............................................pppppst...
> 
> View attachment 2274286





Metasynth said:


> Who fucking cares anyway? It's not a popularity contest, it's a cannabis forum.





Metasynth said:


> Naw, but I wonder why you whine for rules and equality in judgement...Just do your business here, and don't worry about what the fuck the rest of us are doing...You don't like injustice, tough. You think the moddding is one-sided, or inadequate? Big whoop. Come here, have fun, post grows, shoot the shit in toke n talk...Whatever you wanna do here...But who do you think you're "fighting" for right now? Are you like some irritable ambassador for the whipping boys of RIU?





april said:


> Ahh no drama so u need to make some eh muffin
> 
> How does any of this concern u?
> 
> ...


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 30, 2012)

That is only today.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 30, 2012)

in b4 the lock!!!

but no for reall tho without getting myself involved i want to say i can understand completely where your coming from mellow farmer.


----------



## lime73 (Jul 30, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Good point, I didn't even know he was on Rollie's shit list till then. That certainly makes the site not the members look bad imo -hey how'd you do that cool 24 link?


copy the post # of particular post and paste it ...you can also word links however you like.... just alter the words/ in a link to #'s or whatever you like...like the ones in my signature 

this site is suppose to be civil.... but people just cannot control their emotions on here.......im usually the tame one...but when i see my friends or new members being /attacked/slandered it pisses me off, so i say something about it...most say to ignore it but why? it don't go away ...i confront whoever....and if they quote me... i will reply!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> since when did rollie ever have a shit list?? you guys are too much spreading rumours like it was facts.....smh.... the only reason chiceh said to go ask Fab was because fab was a mod before and he got de-modded because of his own doing. chiceh said it jokingly.
> 
> 
> and it's the members that make this site whatever it looks to be. not the site. the site is just a platform for us to use. if fab was on a shit list like you say, he'd be banned. along with many others.


I made that comment about FAB referring to him being banned in the past and him advising other members how not to get banned. It had nothing to do with him being a mod ever. I have since apologized to FAB for my joking remark as I never meant to personally attack him. It was taken out of context and again I do apologize.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Who fucking cares anyway? It's not a popularity contest, it's a cannabis forum.


Well i care just as i would for you if the shoe was on your foot! Fabs a friend and was delt a shitty card by a few that no longer
here on riu!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

lime73 said:


> copy the post # of particular post and paste it ...you can also word links however you like.... just alter the words/ in a link to #'s or whatever you like...like the ones in my signature
> 
> this site is suppose to be civil.... but people just cannot control their emotions on here.......im usually the tame one...but when i see my friends or new members being /attacked/slandered it pisses me off, so i say something about it...most say to ignore it but why? it don't go away ...i confront whoever....and if they quote me... i will reply!


I'd rep you for this, but I haven't spread it enough.  Allow me to say I think you're showing a very good attitude. cn


----------



## Trolling (Jul 30, 2012)

lime73 said:


> copy the post # of particular post and paste it ...you can also word links however you like.... just alter the words/ in a link to #'s or whatever you like...like the ones in my signature
> 
> this site is suppose to be civil.... but people just cannot control their emotions on here.......im usually the tame one...but when i see my friends or new members being /attacked/slandered it pisses me off, so i say something about it...most say to ignore it but why? it don't go away ...i confront whoever....and if they quote me... i will reply!



They stay because other people respond to it, thus why they don't and won't go away. Why reply? It just feeds them, what happens to a troll if you don't feed it? It's easy to master once you've been on the net long enough, and a few mmorpgs lol, basically has made me immune to trolls.


----------



## lime73 (Jul 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'd rep you for this, but I haven't spread it enough.  Allow me to say I think you're showing a very good attitude. cn


Thank you cn.... its the thought that counts, in my books  



Trolling said:


> They stay because other people respond to it, thus why they don't and won't go away. Why reply? It just feeds them, what happens to a troll if you don't feed it? It's easy to master once you've been on the net long enough, and a few mmorpgs lol, basically has made me immune to trolls.


lol.... i only reply if they quote me  

and why not ....can be fun to play with the kids once in awhile too.


----------



## lime73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> They stay because other people respond to it, thus why they don't and won't go away. Why reply? It just feeds them, what happens to a troll if you don't feed it? It's easy to master once you've been on the net long enough, and a few mmorpgs lol, basically has made me immune to trolls.


so i just jumped into a heated thread to confront a troll.... and hes not trolling No-More! who says ignore them and they go away?


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

lime73 said:


> so i just jumped into a heated thread to confront a troll.... and hes not trolling No-More! who says ignore them and they go away?


no he is back


----------



## lime73 (Jul 30, 2012)

i know...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

had to see a man about a dog. cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> had to see a man about a dog. cn


me too and what a dog it was


----------



## Trolling (Jul 30, 2012)

lime73 said:


> Thank you cn.... its the thought that counts, in my books
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can be fun but it's when you let them piss you off, I.e. "bashing new members or my friends". I'm not on here that often to notice the soap opera on here so I dunno how you respond to them but if you're having fun with it and not really getting pissed then carry on.


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> It can be fun but it's when you let them piss you off, I.e. "bashing new members or my friends". I'm not on here that often to notice the soap opera on here so I dunno how you respond to them but if you're having fun with it and not really getting pissed then carry on.


no its more like calling someone on obvious douchery


----------



## Trolling (Jul 30, 2012)

Nah playing with a troll means you just say what they say and accept it or you can burn them with better more intellectual insults.


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Nah playing with a troll means you just say what they say and accept it or you can burn them with better more intellectual insults.


on things is talking to a troll dont make them stop 
they like a wind up toy 
the more u wind them the longer they last


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

its like arguing what came first the chicken or the egg


----------



## Trolling (Jul 30, 2012)

I guess if you wanna go that way, make them feel like they're winning when really you are? But then you both are kinda winning in a way lol.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> me too and what a dog it was


I need that peanut butter you borrowed back.


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I guess if you wanna go that way, make them feel like they're winning when really you are? But then you both are kinda winning in a way lol.


there is no winning 
dont make me repossess your avatar i did for u


----------



## lime73 (Jul 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> its like arguing what came first the chicken or the egg


i'd eat em both at the same time! ha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 30, 2012)

Trolling said:


> I guess if you wanna go that way, make them feel like they're winning when really you are? But then you both are kinda winning in a way lol.


Its called double winning. Best done by Charlie sheen.


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I need that peanut butter you borrowed back.


sorry


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

fuck i was hungry


----------



## Trolling (Jul 30, 2012)

So you're both losing? 

I've already trade marked and bought the Patten. =]


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> its like arguing what came first the chicken or the egg


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


well that is the best response i seen on this site all night


----------



## F A B (Jul 30, 2012)

seems like ya''ll want to argue about arguing


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2012)

F A B said:


> seems like ya''ll want to argue about arguing


Oh yehh?? cn


----------



## lime73 (Jul 30, 2012)

what's an e penis


----------



## lime73 (Jul 31, 2012)

dammit do i got to start a thread ha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 31, 2012)

lime73 said:


> dammit do i got to start a thread ha


Everybody else has whats another lol


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

Chiceh said:


> I made that comment about FAB referring to him being banned in the past and him advising other members how not to get banned. It had nothing to do with him being a mod ever. I have since apologized to FAB for my joking remark as I never meant to personally attack him. It was taken out of context and again I do apologize.


You haven't answered my pm on why it was closed? You said _too many personal attacks _however I don't understand which posts nor why they were not just deleted unless you were respecting my opinion that deleting posts is censorship? If so, I apologize and say thank you for not deleting the posts. Or were they deleted and that is why I am  ? 

If these rules are so important to uphold why are they so danged hard to find? and how are we to know what is considered delete able?


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> You haven't answered my pm on why it was closed? You said _too many personal attacks _however I don't understand which posts nor why they were not just deleted unless you were respecting my opinion that deleting posts is censorship? If so, I apologize and say thank you for not deleting the posts. Or were they deleted and that is why I am  ?
> 
> If these rules are so important to uphold why are they so danged hard to find? and how are we to know what is considered delete able?


you know if it is deletable if u look and dont see it no more


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

lime73 said:


> what's an e penis


guy that gets on internet thinking he has a bigger dick

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=e+penis&oq=e+penis&gs_l=hp.3...1711.4906.1.6238.7.7.0.0.0.0.436.1628.0j2j4j0j1.7.0...0.0...1c.BNzl-bF2JWo&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=c0a6f9d451ba4280&biw=1274&bih=625


----------



## lime73 (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> guy that gets on internet thinking he has a bigger dick
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=e+penis&oq=e+penis&gs_l=hp.3...1711.4906.1.6238.7.7.0.0.0.0.436.1628.0j2j4j0j1.7.0...0.0...1c.BNzl-bF2JWo&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=c0a6f9d451ba4280&biw=1274&bih=625


so i don't have one?...crap


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

lime73 said:


> so i don't have one?...crap


no one really has a epenis
it is made up and always 12 inches long


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

Why is the newest fdd thread closed? I am so god damn sick of this censorship!!!


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Why is the newest fdd thread closed? I am so god damn sick of this censorship!!!


damn now you going to bitch about other peoples threads getting closed also 
jk


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

surprised u havent asked why the like button was move from right corner to left corner


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> surprised u havent asked why the like button was move from right corner to left corner


roflmao I honestly meant to just haven't gotten to it! WHY is it Rollie?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> damn now you going to bitch about other peoples threads getting closed also
> jk




Power To The People!


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> roflmao I honestly meant to just haven't gotten to it! WHY is it Rollie?


i think it is best where they moved it since it is right below post and user info 
my god i would hate to be your boyfriend 
u would drive me fucking crazy with all the ?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> no one really has a epenis
> it is made up and always 12 inches long


In proper ursine manner, mine's retractable. cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> i think it is best where they moved it since it is right below post and user info
> my god i would hate to be your boyfriend
> u would drive me fucking crazy with all the ?


 Is that why he never listens to me?


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Is that why he never listens to me?


i knew before i even clicked on her to see what u posted that it was going to be a ?
im sure he wants to poke his eardrums out


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


>


HaHa not much longer I think I got my first hotflash the other day


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> i knew before i even clicked on her to see what u posted that it was going to be a ?
> im sure he wants to poke his eardrums out


Is that why he is always sticking his cock in my mouth?


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Is that why he never listens to me?


he must be the one that suggested you sign up here so u could bug others and he might get some peace


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Is that why he is always sticking his cock in my mouth?



im sure it is for several reasons but im sure thats the main priority


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Is that why he is always sticking his cock in my mouth?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

BaHaHaHaHaHaHa

Was just trying to tell Mr Mellow your sympathies... 
_
what? I don't like that.

what? I don't get it.

what? what, ok wait I'm not listening hold up._


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> BaHaHaHaHaHaHa
> 
> Was just trying to tell Mr Mellow your sympathies...
> _
> ...


im sure he told u to get back on riu


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> im sure he told u to get back on riu


Why did he smile like that when he finally did listen? And no, he hates sharing the computer so no that's the LAST thing he'd say lol


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Why did he smile like that when he finally did listen? And no, he hates sharing the computer so no that's the LAST thing he'd say lol


ok whats your next ?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


> ok whats your next ?


Will you change your avatar too please it is rather disturbing?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

Why does Rollie feel the need to censor claims that are backed up with evidence that the claim is true?


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Will you change your avatar too please it is rather disturbing?


no.......................


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Why does Rollie feel the need to censor claims that are backed up with evidence that the claim is true?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 31, 2012)

F A B said:


>


Nope, rumors are a piece of unverified information of uncertain origin usually spread by word of mouth. My info is verifiable, I am the source and we be typing.


----------



## F A B (Jul 31, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Why does Rollie feel the need to censor claims that are backed up with evidence that the claim is true?


but then u want to censor my avatar?
where is your evidence as to why ?


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> he must be the one that suggested you sign up here so u could bug others and he might get some peace


Get a what?


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> but then u want to censor my avatar?
> where is your evidence as to why ?


i like your avi FAB.


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i like your avi FAB.



thanks i think it suits me


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> thanks i think it suits me


i, personally, just enjoy the humor and creativity that went into it. If that's why it suits you, and not the obvious "suicidal" reference, then i think i would like to burn one down with you sometime.


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i, personally, just enjoy the humor and creativity that went into it. If that's why it suits you, and not the obvious "suicidal" reference, then i think i would like to burn one down with you sometime.


its kind of how u feel sometimes with some of the things u read here lol


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> its kind of how u feel sometimes with some of the things u read here lol


THAT, i can relate to lol.

THEN, i just caught myself looking at the avi and wondering what caliber/make of gun is represented. Reminds me of a 1911 Colt.


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> THAT, i can relate to lol.
> 
> THEN, i just caught myself looking at the avi and wondering what caliber/make of gun is represented. Reminds me of a 1911 Colt.


yep thats what it looks like to me


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Guess i must be one of those so-called "gun-nuts" that thinks about them "too much".


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Guess i must be one of those so-called "gun-nuts" that thinks about them "too much".


i sold mine long time ago been wanting to pick up something for hunting


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> i sold mine long time ago been wanting to pick up something for hunting


Not going to go into the "nuts&bolts" of what and what game, but i highly encourage you to pick the sport back up. Just remember, waste not want not


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Not going to go into the "nuts&bolts" of what and what game, but i highly encourage you to pick the sport back up. Just remember, waste not want not


i see nothing wrong with it if u doing it for the food 
just cutting out the middle man


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> i see nothing wrong with it if u doing it for the food
> just cutting out the middle man


For the vast majority, that would be middle-MEN and they will be much healthier for doing so.


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> For the vast majority, that would be middle-MEN and they will be much healthier for doing so.


i would love to have a greenhouse to grow my own veggies and fruits


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> i would love to have a greenhouse to grow my own veggies and fruits



Me to.......


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Me to.......


i thought about making one with old salvaged sliding glass doors if i could find enough of them


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> i would love to have a greenhouse to grow my own veggies and fruits


Me three.

i have the room to do it but my landlords are kinda picky.


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

i got plenty of room for one 
makes me mad that yrs ago a buddy offered me the frame for a real green house but i never went and got it and now they use it


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> i thought about making one with old salvaged sliding glass doors if i could find enough of them


Lol. My buddy/ex-coworker did it outta old double-hung windows he got from his buddy who worked for a window company replacing them and scrap 2X4's from jobsites. He sprayed a Frost coating on the outside and the clear-coated it. Been standing for about 7 years now.


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Lol. My buddy/ex-coworker did it outta old double-hung windows he got from his buddy who worked for a window company replacing them and scrap 2X4's from jobsites. He sprayed a Frost coating on the outside and the clear-coated it. Been standing for about 7 years now.


all u would need is this to join and seal them


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

im going to try to sleep talk later guys


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 1, 2012)

F A B said:


> im going to try to sleep talk later guys



Me too. 

Night.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 1, 2012)

Rollie, why did you move the like button back to the left?


----------



## F A B (Aug 1, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Rollie, why did you move the like button back to the left?


dont u mean the right ?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Rollie, why the fuck is an entire god damn thread deleted?! This is whack


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

my post count has been going up and down all day long as they are deleting and opening then deleting again wtf


----------



## Trolling (Aug 8, 2012)

Why do people care so much about post count and rep?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 8, 2012)

I've been away from the Internet and going through RIU withdrawals and threads are not just closed but fucking deleted  a new level of censorship way to go Rollie!


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Why do people care so much about post count and rep?


why do you not care?..... but make a reply?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Why do people care so much about post count and rep?


Because e-Viagra is expensive. cn


----------



## Trolling (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> why do you not care?..... but make a reply?


Thus is a forum, ain't it not?


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Thus is a forum, ain't it not?


is that a trick question? lol...

ive also asked why people care about rep and stuff.


----------



## Trolling (Aug 8, 2012)

No trick, just a question about why people care over the net.


----------



## noobled (Aug 8, 2012)

halfloaf said:


> It has not a thing to do with power only people acting like well like cowards over the net giving people shit when we are all stoners ind if we had to meet them we would be to stoned to do shit but say manana [tomorrow] as that is when we do things its always tomorrow.


 that maybe how u roll bro im a go getter ....lol shit and i wouldn't start no drama but smoke a doobie with ya ...lol


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

Trolling said:


> No trick, just a question about why people care over the net.


do you have a passion for growing? if so that would answer your ?


----------



## noobled (Aug 8, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Why do people care so much about post count and rep?


 they put these features in to keep us entertained and to have something to show for providing the material for the site ...people like this shit man ...why do you care what people care about ?


----------



## noobled (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> do you have a passion for growing? if so that would answer your ?



yea man its like zen and shit better than meditation


----------



## Trolling (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> do you have a passion for growing? if so that would answer your ?


 I've only grown shrooms a few times using the PF tek and wild poop.



noobled said:


> they put these features in to keep us entertained and to have something to show for providing the material for the site ...people like this shit man ...why do you care what people care about ?


Again, just a question, no interest.


----------



## april (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> my post count has been going up and down all day long as they are deleting and opening then deleting again wtf


The things I could change with this quote....

Is MellowFarmer tossing slippers again? Lol Sorry but ur FeistyFarmer now


----------



## noobled (Aug 8, 2012)

shit my 10 th day here I love this site lots of drama ...lol better than tv and i learn a few things to hahaha


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2012)

Just omit the word "count". cn


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

Trolling said:


> No trick, just a question about why people care over the net.


cuz im the same person here... as i am in the real world.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 8, 2012)

april said:


> The things I could change with this quote....
> 
> Is MellowFarmer tossing slippers again? Lol Sorry but ur FeistyFarmer now


I don't get it? I don't start the drama I just try to keep up now where the fuck did the rest of the drug test conversation go on the how much is my rep one?


----------



## Trolling (Aug 8, 2012)

So you care what people think of you? Well not you directly but you did agree indirectly.


----------



## lime73 (Aug 8, 2012)

april said:


> The things I could change with this quote....
> 
> Is MellowFarmer tossing slippers again? Lol Sorry but ur FeistyFarmer now


go ahead modify me

mmeeeooowww


----------



## noobled (Aug 8, 2012)

lime73 said:


> cuz im the same person here... as i am in the real world.


rep dude that how i roll


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 8, 2012)

Does tossing slippers mean throwing slippers like if I were angry I'd actually take off my comfy slippers and throw them?!


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

literally


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Does tossing slippers mean throwing slippers like if I were angry I'd actually take off my comfy slippers and throw them?!


You getting cold feet? ~shrieking, running in circles~ cn


----------



## Grrouch (Aug 9, 2012)

i bight my nails in the closet with the lights off and the door shut. atleast when my wife comes home.


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

Grrouch said:


> i bight my nails in the closet with the lights off and the door shut. atleast when my wife comes home.


......why?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

A fetish is probably involved. cn


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 9, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> You getting cold feet? ~shrieking, running in circles~ cn


Is that where the getting cold feet saying comes from? Angry Northerners throwing their comfy slippers then having too cold of feet to go and do shit about it?


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

6000th post ...again! lol


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 9, 2012)

I just passed 30 in rep and I have no one to brag to


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> I just passed 30 in rep and I have no one to brag to


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/552465-how-many-noodles-does-take.html


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 9, 2012)

lime73 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/552465-how-many-noodles-does-take.html


Is that lame noodle 'stranger' what got shit deleted?


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Is that lame noodle 'stranger' what got shit deleted?


no its Grrouchy's thread


----------



## lime73 (Aug 9, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> I just passed 30 in rep and I have no one to brag to


post in the hey repsters threAD ....fn caps...lol


----------



## lime73 (Aug 11, 2012)

you've been quiet mellow?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes lime, sometimes the fury renders me silent.


----------



## lime73 (Aug 11, 2012)

nice like mellow


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 12, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Rollie, I feel I need to make you aware of how bad this makes you look.
> 
> 
> I don't know about this? what's up?




I don't know, either. Why would you think I would know? Do you have a link to a thread that you want me to view? You don't make any sense, but you say that it makes ME look bad?!?

I don't know what you think makes me look bad, but since you're new here, I'll chalk it up to you just being a newbie.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for your response, potroast. I am a newbie however I do not seem to be alone in my confusion on the guidelines followed when deleting posts, closing threads, deleting threads and banishment. The newbie in me is the likley cause for your confusion -this thread wasn't targeted at you but the site in general. Hopefully this will help clear up your confusion:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/549371-ban-not-ban.html

this was the original post

_#1_


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 16, 2012)

This is another one that was closed. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/552891-banning-boring.html

I also thought mistakenly you had taken me somewhat out of context with the last _what's up I don't know about this_ part but looking back on it I understand now how it also easily caused confusion. I had wanted to continue my thread with that post however couldn't quite figure out how to quote it properly, still haven't honestly and that last was in reference to the post in the other thread I was answering. 

Thank you again.


----------

